# Best "Little Burgers"!



## etexas (Jul 25, 2008)

For a "handheld" burger, I like a Krystal burger, some people swear by White Castle, they are OK, but I think Krystal edges them out.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Jul 25, 2008)

If we aren't limiting ourselves to fast food chains, I'd have to vote for the "Junior Burgers" at a restaurant called Big Daddy's in NYC...


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 25, 2008)

White Castle...


----------



## etexas (Jul 25, 2008)

ColdSilverMoon said:


> If we aren't limiting ourselves to fast food chains, I'd have to vote for the "Junior Burgers" at a restaurant called Big Daddy's in NYC...


 No options are open to local burger joints.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Jul 25, 2008)

I make the best burgers in my own kitchen, and cook them on my Weber in the backyard!


----------



## etexas (Jul 25, 2008)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> I make the best burgers in my own kitchen, and cook them on my Weber in the backyard!


???? Little burgers? Come on Sterling! I am SURE tour burgers ARE good, I am talking about getting off your property to eat.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Jul 25, 2008)

etexas said:


> Presbyterian Deacon said:
> 
> 
> > I make the best burgers in my own kitchen, and cook them on my Weber in the backyard!
> ...



 I know, but nothing beats home cooking! And ok, so my burgers aren't exactly "little" either, but as the guy on Food Network says, "Never trust a skinny chef!"


----------



## etexas (Jul 25, 2008)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > Presbyterian Deacon said:
> ...


----------



## etexas (Jul 26, 2008)

*Alloted Bump* for Krystal Burger fans on the PB.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Jul 26, 2008)

Might as well close the thread. I already told you: "I make the best 'little' burgers!"


----------



## etexas (Jul 26, 2008)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> Might as well close the thread. I already told you: "I make the best 'little' burgers!"


LOL! OK, for it to be a TRUE little/mini burger it would require fresh baked rolls, I do not doubt your ability on a grill, but baking is a different ball game.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Jul 26, 2008)

etexas said:


> Presbyterian Deacon said:
> 
> 
> > Might as well close the thread. I already told you: "I make the best 'little' burgers!"
> ...



 I hope you meant "not" instead of "now" (?)

But in either event: My wife does the baking. Hamburger buns...no problem!


----------



## Quickened (Jul 26, 2008)

It seems like sliders are all the rage nowadays. 
I've really only had em at white castle though


----------



## etexas (Jul 26, 2008)

Quickened said:


> It seems like sliders are all the rage nowadays.
> I've really only had em at white castle though


Brian, what are sliders? It has been a LONG time since I have had a White Castle, I don't remember seeing them at Krystal Burgers???


----------



## etexas (Jul 26, 2008)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > Presbyterian Deacon said:
> ...


SORRY! Fixed it! Sterling I have a wrist injury, so I type one handed, my left hand and I am right handed MOST of my typos are due to this rather than my stupidity (I do not deny my stupidity!) But the left handed typing is the "primary" source!


----------



## Quickened (Jul 26, 2008)

etexas said:


> Quickened said:
> 
> 
> > It seems like sliders are all the rage nowadays.
> ...



In general "little burgers" are called sliders. Well at least around here. There was a time when all of a sudden a number of restruants added them to their menus around the same time.


----------



## etexas (Jul 26, 2008)

Quickened said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > Quickened said:
> ...


Oh. See people, the PB is "edu-maca-tional" I learn so much here!


----------



## Kenneth_Murphy (Jul 26, 2008)

I've never had a Krystal burger so I imagine there is definitely a strong regional bias to the poll. I don't think the two chains compete head-to-head everywhere. I do like my white castles but rarely get to eat there since my wife HATES them. I have noticed that many people either really like white castles or they hate them. There doesn't seem to be a middle road there.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jul 26, 2008)

White Castle - we had them in northern NJ where I grew up. Something unique about that bun, burger, ketchup, and fried onions combination. 2-3 was a good meal at a very affordable price.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Jul 26, 2008)

etexas said:


> Presbyterian Deacon said:
> 
> 
> > etexas said:
> ...




 Shall we call you "ELEFTY" ?


----------



## jogri17 (Jul 26, 2008)

I never heard of "Krystal" burgers.


----------



## etexas (Jul 26, 2008)

jogri17 said:


> I never heard of "Krystal" burgers.


They are the "Southern" White Castle.


----------

